# Formeron...dat good good



## colochine (Feb 29, 2012)

I picked some of this stuff up just to say I used it. I've been using it for a week and a half and it really seems to be legit. All of my joints are aching especially my elbows. 

I have been applying one pump daily to my forearms after showering and it is really drying me out. My elbows are aching pretty bad so I pm'd brundel and he told me to ease back to 1 pump EOD instead of ED. From what I am told joint pain is a sign of low estrogen. 

This stuff is really good and potent if you're in doubt about an AI for an upcoming cycle or you're already on cycle and realize you need one definitely give formeron some though...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 29, 2012)

using it now too, I had a slip up and ran short on AI for a while on my cruise, and had a minor gyno flare up. About a week in now on the formeron and it's shrunk pretty signifigantly already. Not sure just how much estrogen formestane eliminates compared to something like aromasin or letro but I've never had this kind of effect with a-dex so I imagine it's stronger than that. I've also used another topical formestane product and didn't like it much, the pump was shitty and broke right away and the liquid took much longer to absorb. All around I think it's a pretty good product so far


----------



## scharfy (Feb 29, 2012)

Got a couple bottles en route. 

Everything I've heard bout this stuff has been good.  Seems like the solution has been improved from previous formestane solutions for better absorption rates.

Excited as hell on this stuff


----------



## oufinny (Feb 29, 2012)

If you are getting sore on 1 pump ED, this has to be the best formestane out there.  I can't believe that considering the crappy form I have right now takes so much to get anything, heck I put it on twice a day now to keep up with the dbol!  I should have some Formeron in my hands early next week and look forward to some drying out and estro under control.  

FYI - Orbit does have this in stock now guys after it was out last week, my one shameless plug of the day.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 29, 2012)

oufinny said:


> If you are getting sore on 1 pump ED, this has to be the best formestane out there.  I can't believe that considering the crappy form I have right now takes so much to get anything, heck I put it on twice a day now to keep up with the dbol!  I should have some Formeron in my hands early next week and look forward to some drying out and estro under control.
> 
> FYI - Orbit does have this in stock now guys after it was out last week, my one shameless plug of the day.



Lol not so shameless. This is good shit.


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

It really does absorb better than any other.
I know the one your talking about.....Its like rubbing lard on your skin and it stays oily...weird. 
Black Lions disappears in seconds.

Thanks for posting that bro. I want people who use it to let others know how its working. This way its not me saying "oh yea its the shit buy it"
Its guys using it saying its the shit.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll say it again, Formeron is the best AI that I have ever used. My e2 was in the 150's running some bunk aromasin that I got. After less then a month on Formeron, my e2 was 26 and that is using one pump every other day. Noticing that even at that dose that my elbows are achy again, may go to one pump every third day and see what happens.

Thanks brundel for putting out such a great product.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 29, 2012)

since it's otc i thought it would come with more info - anyone know the recommended time to stay on this stuff (I'm gonna use it for pct and then thought I would stay on it till my next cycle).
any help appreciated.


----------



## colochine (Feb 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll say it again, Formeron is the best AI that I have ever used. My e2 was in the 150's running some bunk aromasin that I got. After less then a month on Formeron, my e2 was 26 and that is using one pump every other day. Noticing that even at that dose that my elbows are achy again, may go to one pump every third day and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks brundel for putting out such a great product.



I'm about to start one pump EOD my elbows have been aching pretty bad. 

I was wandering if one-half pump ED would be better then one pump EOD? Maybe keep blood levels more stable? I might try that for a week or so then goto EOD if it's not helping with the aching.


----------



## alwayslifting_h (Feb 29, 2012)

How can I get ahold if this stuff moved town lost all of my hook ups I'm desperate for some real gear no more pro hormone shit!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

colochine said:


> I'm about to start one pump EOD my elbows have been aching pretty bad.
> 
> I was wandering if one-half pump ED would be better then one pump EOD? Maybe keep blood levels more stable? I might try that for a week or so then goto EOD if it's not helping with the aching.



Think it needs to be played with. On one pump eod, my elbows at first felt great. But now I'm getting that ache again, so I am gonna try e3d just to see how I react.


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

The only real reason to NOT stay on it for super long periods is that...just like most AI's, it will lower your HDL levels.  Otherwise its not unhealthy like an oral steroid for example. It will not significantly elevate Blood pressure and will actually elevate natural testosterone levels so....

I have been using this stuff for years. Its pretty side effect free except for achy joints but this can be remedied by lowering dosage.

If you have any questions regarding Formeron Just let me know and Ill do my best to help.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> since it's otc i thought it would come with more info - anyone know the recommended time to stay on this stuff (I'm gonna use it for pct and then thought I would stay on it till my next cycle).
> any help appreciated.



Don't think you need to come off, but let's wait for brundel to chime in.


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

colochine said:


> I'm about to start one pump EOD my elbows have been aching pretty bad.
> 
> I was wandering if one-half pump ED would be better then one pump EOD? Maybe keep blood levels more stable? I might try that for a week or so then goto EOD if it's not helping with the aching.



Because its a suicidal AI, once estro is low it takes a bit for your body to manufacture more aromatase. So....this is why guys get away with eod or less application. It will work even at 2x weekly for some people.
Pretty cool.

Back off to every 3 days if you need too.
Its hard to get a half pump


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Think it needs to be played with. On one pump eod, my elbows at first felt great. But now I'm getting that ache again, so I am gonna try e3d just to see how I react.



Might need to give it some time and let aromatase build.
This stuff really does eradicate it.

Better to have an AI you have to use 2x a week than one you use 2x a day and it doesnt work


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

brundel,

Would you think in my case that I should maybe take a week off then go to one pump e3d to let my e2 stabilize?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks brundel, you answered my question before I asked LOL!!


----------



## colochine (Feb 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> Because its a suicidal AI, once estro is low it takes a bit for your body to manufacture more aromatase. So....this is why guys get away with eod or less application. It will work even at 2x weekly for some people.
> Pretty cool.
> 
> Back off to every 3 days if you need too.
> Its hard to get a half pump



Good info brundel!

I vaguely remember seeing someone elsewhere running 4 pumps a day, I can only imagine how dry that would make you...


----------



## brundel (Feb 29, 2012)

Yah i cant even imagine.
I did 2 pumps a day once but i was running a ton of test suspension.


----------

